# Call the Midwife" inspired baby blanket - C



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://littlemonkeyscrochet.com/call-the-midwife-inspired-baby-blanket-free-pattern/


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I have made this pattern at least three times. It is an old pattern from patons


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE that series and was so sad when the netflix version was over. How I wish I could crochet! Did you notice how many beautiful hand knit outfits were on those precious babies?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for the link! Lovely pattern and she really wrote it out to make it very easy.


----------



## littlemonkeyscrochet (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi ladies! I just discovered this awesome forum thanks to a little surge in blog traffic this morning from this pattern. 

LadyStarShine - I recently heard from another gal who had remembered the pattern from an old Paton's book (she showed me the link on ravelry but it was out of print). It's definitely the one that whoever made the blanket for the show used! I'm dying to know how close I got to the actual pattern, if you'd care to tell me


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Last night on PBS there was an "ad" that Call the Midwife
will return in spring or summer of 2025 -- Season 4.
Am so looking forward to it.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

So sorry -- should have proof read -- it is 2015 no 25.
Forgive me.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

littlemonkeyscrochet said:


> Hi ladies! I just discovered this awesome forum thanks to a little surge in blog traffic this morning from this pattern.
> 
> LadyStarShine - I recently heard from another gal who had remembered the pattern from an old Paton's book (she showed me the link on ravelry but it was out of print). It's definitely the one that whoever made the blanket for the show used! I'm dying to know how close I got to the actual pattern, if you'd care to tell me


Have sent you a private message


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

MAS said:


> So sorry -- should have proof read -- it is 2015 no 25.
> Forgive me.


Whew.... What a relief....   
Shocked me there for a moment... Giggle


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Pretty.


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

I really want this pattern but am afraid to install the PDF file. Any alternatives?


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I sometimes copy and past the pattern and send it to myself via e-mail. I think that is what I did with this pattern.
I want to make this for some group who does blankets for new borns. It is a great pattern.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

That pattern is beautiful but it has too many wholes and I would be concerned that baby fingers could get caught up in them and I would not use that as a crib blanket. Just my opinion.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

woops I do know know how to spell holes!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is a beautiful pattern. Thanks


----------



## littlemonkeyscrochet (Jul 7, 2014)

There is no PDF for this pattern. If something is asking you to "download", then it's probably an ad. They show up once in a while.


----------

